# Meatloaf.



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 12, 2017)

my mom almost ruined me on meatloaf. she would cook her version in the pan, and it was always to greasy..even for a kid.

i still use a pan, but only for a mold. i turn them over and cook them unbridled. the grease runs off and i get more crusty surface area. homemade glaze under the broiler..and kapowee! dinner time!

funny laying a meatloaf thread out, when you guys chatter about monkfish liver.hahah..but it is my comfort food. crazy comfort food for a chinese dude.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 12, 2017)

I cook my blend of pork, veal and beef on a cookie cooling rack on top of a 1/4 sheet pan lined with foil. I freeform mine to save on dishes.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 12, 2017)

Everything good about life can be found in a tasty meatloaf. Feed a crowd on the cheap, pretty easy to put together, and most of the time spent is in the oven so you can.spend time with friends/family.

I do Ina Garten's turkey meatloaf with canned green beans (don't judge) and fresh mashed potatoes to feed a happy crowd when we have our friends over.

Cold meatloaf sandwiches...yum!


----------



## ChefJimbo (Jun 12, 2017)

Cold meatloaf sandwiches...yum![/QUOTE]

lus1:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 12, 2017)

Here is the recipe I've used for years. 






I actually use more bacon though.

And for the saltine crackers it means 3 full sleeves, not 3 little packets.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 12, 2017)

Rick,

Would that reduce by a third and still work?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 12, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> Here is the recipe I've used for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used a full sleeve yesterday. something very satisfying about smashing crackers.

i used ATK's recipe. did a full 3lbs of meat.


----------



## panda (Jun 12, 2017)

[video=youtube;Q9hLcRU5wE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9hLcRU5wE4[/video]


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 18, 2017)

Did someone say meatloaf?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 18, 2017)

Bill13 said:


> Rick,
> 
> Would that reduce by a third and still work?




I don't see why not. I also forgot to mention the cooking method. Mix everything together and place it all in a 4" deep hotel pan. Slap it all down flat to remove any air pockets. With gloves on, separate the meat down the center with your hands. Tuck the outer side down to form the loaves. Take the bacon and cut it in half then drape it over the top all the way down. Cover the pan with aluminum foil and bake at 350 for 45 minutes. Remove the foil and bake for another 10 minutes at 425 to brown the top. Remove from the oven and pour off the juices and reserve for making gravy. Slice the meatloaf and serve. I actually like to cool down the loaf and portion it all out. Then you can simply wrap the portions on a plate with plastic wrap and microwave or wrap the portions on a sizzle pan with foil and fire it in the oven.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of Lipton onion soup mix for meatballs an meat loaf. It has just the right flavor


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 19, 2017)

I use milk and white bread with pork and beef, sweated onions and garlic, dried oregano. Bake refrig, slice fry in clarified butter with ketchup balsamic reduction glaze. Fair amount of work but it's so good and crusty.


----------



## panda (Jun 19, 2017)

Mucho, it's also great for burgers.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 19, 2017)

Hidden Valley Ranch powder works good as well.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 19, 2017)

Ah, the secrets of the trade. For meatballs, I'll roll them in Knors brown gravy and fry them off before cooking them in the sauce. That way I can reduce some of the fat from the 80/20 too. Gives a nice beefy oomph to be balls and it thickens it into "red gravy". 

https://www.knorr.com/us/en/products/gravies/classic-brown.html


----------



## brianh (Jun 19, 2017)

"Red gravy?" Did you grow up here in Joisey/New Yawk?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 19, 2017)

Actually from Boston where we drink fraps, go to the packy, park the cah at the bah then have a beah.


----------



## panda (Jun 19, 2017)

Ranch powder on twice fried shoestring fries


----------

